# Prime Rib Flavored Jerky



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Prime rib flavored jerky from a eye of round beef roast smoked with a combination of oak/hickory/cherry at 150º and started pulling pieces off around 3 hours in...


-----

This is so good!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looks great. Wanna make all of my jerky for me?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

What seasoning did you use?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Looks great. Wanna make all of my jerky for me?


Nope, I make more than I care to the way it is.



jhegg said:


> What seasoning did you use?


You know it Jim!


----------

